# Apache, need to limit log file size

## audiodef

How do I make apache limit the size of its log files?

----------

## Dont Panic

Give logrotate a look if you aren't already using it.

Logrotate has capabilities for rotating logs based on log size, as well as the default time based rotation.

----------

## audiodef

I was thinking of using logrotate anyway. I was just wondering if there's an apache .conf file somewhere with a setting for limiting log file sizes. I thought I saw one once, but I can't seem to find it now.

----------

## Ant P.

There's this: http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.4/programs/rotatelogs.html

----------

## audiodef

 *Ant P. wrote:*   

> There's this: http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.4/programs/rotatelogs.html

 

I ran across that recently. Looks interesting. I might go with logrotate, though, that way I can use it on everything. With mayo and pickles.

----------

